# Opening day of PA pheasant season



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Had a pretty good day other than it being windy, wet and cold. Had many more misses than hits.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hens legal in PA ??


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

In most places yes


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice. We took our 3 man limit Saturday morning as well. The wind kept shifting in the early morning making it tough on the dog, but stayed more consistent later on. It was fun watching the dog work again.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I took kids out for the youth hunt two weeks ago. Kids did good, boy got 2, his sister got one. 

I put up 5 roosters yesterday, shot at 2, got 1 before the rain set in.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Toad13 said:


> Had a pretty good day other than it being windy, wet and cold. Had many more misses than hits.
> View attachment 221951


That's a really nice Springer toad had to put ours down last winter family is still a mess everyone missis poor little guy


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Gino thanks. He's actually a liver and white Brittany. Sorry to hear about yours. I lost my old male this spring. Still miss him as well. 
Went out tonight after work and got 2. Perfect point and retrieves. I'll try to post a video of another one he pointed and flushed after we were done.


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

I didn't know Pennsylvania had birds. Wow. You guys are making me jealous.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

Almost all are stocked birds. But I guess that is better than nothing.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

good eating!


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

There are places that he stocked birds make it. I see breeding pairs and chick's every spring around my neck of the woods. stocked or not it's still fun watching your dog do that


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, it's absolutely awesome to see your dog work and your training paying off. I just didn't know if they were wild birds. I wouldn't have to drive to Iowa or Nordak every year. Lol. Nice video Toad


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks. like I said we see pheasants year round at my house is it a sustainable stock turned wild population probably not. I think there is enough cover habitat and food here that it could be but they would have robin to go to rooster only buy good luck with that. Long drives but a lot of fun I am going to try to go next month work schedule permitting


----------

